# Rikon 70-100 or Nova Comet II



## Hockey (Apr 9, 2017)

Looking at mini (midi?) lathes again. If you have used a Rikon 70-100 or a Nova Comet II, please provide your opinion on what you think of either or both. If you could get either one for about the same price, which would you choose, and why?

For those that have or had either lathe, how have they held up over the years?


----------



## mel52 (Sep 4, 2017)

I just bought one around 4 months ago, and after using different ones in this size range I had decided that the Rikon was by far ( in my opinion ) the better one. It is very heavy and had no vibration at all. With a 1X8tpi, I have been able to get all kinds of attachments to fit it. It was spot on right out of the box. I am never in a rush so thought the manual change on the belts for speeds would be fine, it is really easy and quick to change. I checked the reviews for it all over the Web and it does have a pretty solid rating compared to the rest of them.


----------



## Hockey (Apr 9, 2017)

Thanks Mel. One of the things that attracts me to the Rikon is it's beefy appearance, and the no frills manual belt change. The lack of vibration is also important to me.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Looked at the Rikon, but bought the King 12 X 18 variable speed instead, No regrets so far and with $ saved picked up a lot of accs.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

What happened to the Delta you ordered a month ago?

The Comet II has more power + variable speed. Variable speed isn't just a luxury, it's safer. I used to own a Comet II, the Rikon I've only seen in a store.


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

I purchased the Comet shortly after they came out five years ago and no problems so far.
I have also used Rikons at a local club and have never heard of a problem with them either.
My main lathe is the Nova 1624 and I do not mind the manual belt change. However, I find the electronic speed on the Comet more useful on a smaller lathe than a larger one. With the same item my 1624 would be quite stable where a smaller one may want to dance a jig so it nice to quickly adjust the speed. 
Given the greater HP and electronic speed I would go with the Comet again.


----------



## Spinzwood (May 19, 2017)

I upped from a Jet 10 mini to a Comet II. I can't say I'm happy with some things about the Comet.. it may be just mine. I took my first class of 11 last night and used a Delta midi (no VS) I would like to have stepped back int time and purchased the Delta VS midi instead of the glitz of the Comet… again.. just me. Delta had much more heft and seemed like a lot more power .. at least at the roughing stage.


----------



## Hockey (Apr 9, 2017)

Thanks for all the resposnes so far. I do not not mind the manual belt changes, particularly on the 
Rikon since it looks so accessable. Rick, that's a long story. The price on the Rikon when it comes on sale is just right. I think Woodcraft get them down to about $340.00 when they have the 15% off sale. The Comet on the other hand I have recently seen as low as around $370.00 with free shipping on Amazon. I do like that the Rikon has a 5 year warranty.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I have an older Rikon 70-100








Got it recently for $75. Needed a new belt and seems to work well. Very hefty machine. Kills me the add on bed cost $115. LOL


----------



## Hockey (Apr 9, 2017)

That was a great deal, woodbutcherbynight.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Yeah that one fell into my lap recently. Even got 4 chucks that fit it and had all the tools for the machine as well. Sold my extra JET10×14 I got for free for $100 so I came out ahead.


----------



## Hockey (Apr 9, 2017)

Plaese send some of your luck my way.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

LOL


----------



## mel52 (Sep 4, 2017)

When I replied earlier that I had recently bought the RIKON, thought I might as well show what it's mounted on. Before mounting it I asked my wife what she thought is was. Her answer, A jack stand for an Army tank, She feeds me well, so kept my mouth shut. I do believe in overkill when making stands.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

That's a good looking stand Mel. I've made 2 in a trestle style like that and liked both of them. Only thing I don't like would be walking around the back to get chisels. My second stand had the chisels in the back but up higher so they were at hand at all times.


----------



## mel52 (Sep 4, 2017)

Thanks Rick. I started out with the tools higher, but kept hitting the ones beside the needed one. My hands looked like a Band-Aid commercial. Lowering them to the edge of the wood base keeps me from the others pretty much. I found that I can just glance over the lathe and see what I need. The four carbides on the end, I just remember which is which and put them back the same.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Mine were point down, which meant I had to memorize their locations but I liked it and may do it again someday.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I have mine in drawers under the lathe point toward the back but used full extension drawer slides. The back of the drawer has some soft foam I soaked with WD40. Below is a pic I made during construction using some generic chisels as spacers to map out the drawer.


----------

